# Ecaller ?????



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

what should I do....build my own or buy...I have found a new one for $250 plus shipping...thoughts....


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm no techy kinda dude so I'd either buy or have to have someone put one together that knew what they were doing. We've been running a www.goosegetter.com for 4-5 seasons now with zero problems. You can probably save some money building your own,if you know what you're doing. I also have a backup one that is made with an Ipod,the small Radio Shack Amp(that takes the 9 volt),and the powerhorns we use on the regular ecaller. I've never used it yet to hunt with cause we have been able to drive into the fields since I've had it.It's just in case we have to carry stuff in;it's very light and can fit into the backpack.

Alex


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

goosegetter.com is the unit I can order for $250...Standard Snow Goose Caller (2-speaker)..how is it built??


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

You don't need to be very tech minded to hook up an E-Caller, just finished mine today, and had no idea what I was doing other than where I needed to hook the wires to. It really only requires you to put the positive to the positive and the negative to the negative. I probably have around $225 into mine, but granted I'm running 6 speakers. You can probably make a goose getter homemade or something similar to it for $150ish.

Just my 2 cents. If you don't want to mess with it, just get the goose getter.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> )..how is it built??


Pretty much exactly how ya see it on his site. Plug the speakers into the jacks,hook up the wires to the battery,run your player(MP3,Ipod,CD,etc.) to your blind, and you're good to go.He's now using an equalizer/booster thing so that may require a little personal tuning to your likng. The one we use is ran off a motorcycle battery(if I remember correctly;may be a lawn tractor battery though).Still on the original battery and it has never been drawn down in a day's hunt. I normally charge it each nite. Well built caller and I would not hesitate to buy another.

Alex


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I just built one more powerful than the goose setter for about 110. I got a good used 180 watt amp off craigslist for 30. 2- 50watt power horns from radio shack around 50. A few cables run about 20 total. Go by 10 or 12 gauge wire at home depot for 20cent a foot and a 12v battery i pulled one out of lawn mower. Loaded sounds on my ipod and hooked it all together. The hardest part for me is trying to make a case that will be water tight. Plus i have the power to run 2 more speakers on my 4 channel amp. The goose setter is a pretty good deal if you have the money and no time to make one.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

i just ordered a goosegetter i will have it by tuesday so i will let u know how that works i would just guy one already made. we made one last year and it just didnt wanna work when it was supose to but haha that most likley mean we are stupid so make one if u can but i would say just buy one from someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 15, 2010)

You won't be disappointed with the gooegetter caller from Dave I have had my double decker system from him for 5 years and haven't had one problem with it. You can definitly build one alittle cheaper but by the time you spend running to get the components you really don't save that much . good luck and good hunting to you!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I got a goosegetter as well. Love it. I have two speakers for it and I just order two more from radioshack and I was wondering were I would get the plugs that go into my tool box part? Any help would be great.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Radio Shack should have that stuff too. Or BestBuy/Walmart. I agree with everyone that the goose getters are a pretty soild caller. Never have had a problem with it, besides minor stuff that was my fault.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

100w x 2 4 ohm stable amp: $20 used
4 30w rms 8 ohm power horns $45 off ebay
dry box $16 from runnings
dual binding posts, banana terminals, fuse block from parts-express.com $28
2 vexilar batteries $28 scheels
16-2 lamp wire brown insulation for speaker wire 250' $32

$170 for a solid, loud e-caller.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres basic a list of items you would need to make a pretty simple caller.

100 watt 2 channel amp $40 (best buy)
12v vexilar battery $20 (cabelas)
2-50 watt horn speakers $70 (radio shack)
OR
2-25 watt horn speakers $50 (radio shack) 
100 ft 16 gauge speaker wire $20 (radio shack)
2-1/4 inch mono jacks $4 (radio shack)
2-1/4 female adapter $4 (radio shack)
6 ft. mono-mono headphone cable $4 (radio shack)
Tool box/ammo box/something to mount everything into $10

Total= About $150 (assuming you have an mp3 or portable cd player)

The amp can be replaced with a car stereo as long as it has an decent amp built in

If anyone else has anything to add please do. As far as I know this is the simplest rig a guy can put together.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

just got done with two wireless units
$24 a pair 6x9 (walmart)
$18 3/4" wood (menards)
$54 400watt 4ch amp (ebay)
$3 y adapter for rca (home depot)
$.50 a foot speaker wire and amp wire 14 ga. (menards)
$2 10' 1/2 emt (menards)
$3 screws 1 1/4 sheetrock screws (menards) 
$6 mp3 player (menards)
$63 4 ch 1500' wireless remote with 4 receivers (ebay)
$6 rca to 3.5mm 3 foot cord (walmart)
$19 12v battery (walmart)
ecaller is 11" x 11" x 24" it weighs 31 pounds very heavy but no cords and no set up time. i will run the mp3 player all day on repeat. the remote control will run the amp so no power will be lost when there are no birds. just press the button when you see them coming. total to callers $370


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats and interesting looking rig there. What kind of speakers did you have there?


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

The speakers are from walmart. 6x9 three way. I wanted to build something that puts sound in all directions. I don't like tripping on wires so I put everything in one box even the battery. A ghg oversized shell fits over the top of the caller. There is nothing worse then winding up 30 feet of muddy speaker wire when you still have 1000 decoys to pick up.


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks all for the info.... :thumb: ...I went the easy way and order from goosegetter..should get it thur...I'll let you know how I like it....


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

built mine
thanks radio shack :rock:


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Ive built three and think for first time guy Id just buy one. Alot can go wrong and will go wrong. Yeah its easy but faster to buy pre-made. JMHO


----------

